# Sensor optico para eje de motor



## guillermocz (Jun 20, 2008)

holas soy de arica-chile, he buscado y buscado por todos lados pero nada de nada, me gustaria si me pueden ayudar a como diseñar o si alguien tiene por ahi un diseño sobre algun tipo de encoder, de esos que se usan para ver el giro de un eje de motor cc, e encontrado pero del que andoo buscando yo no mi idea es como la de los mouse, con un decodificador optico, con unos sensores y circuitos varios pero ahi esta el problema eso no encuentro encontre uno pero era por potenciometro, estoy tratando de hacer una fresadora cnc de 5 ejes y bueno todo se esta llendo al barraco gracias a los famosos motores, he preguntado aqui en chile y hay dos partes que los venden y una solo venden motores chicos y la otra mande un correo para saber y tampoco me responden asi que plop! me veo en la fuerza de ver si puedo hacer yo mismo ese famosos circuito uffff! bueno desde ya si alguien me puede ayudar seria heavy! ya desde ya muchas gracias se despide guillermocz.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jun 20, 2008)

guillermo 

que tipo de encoder absoluto o incremental ?


eso lo haces tu mismo fabricando la ruedita metalica con los huecos y con emisores receptores infrarojos.

el numero de huecos depende de la precision con la que lo necesites.


----------



## thors (Jun 20, 2008)

el mercado de los encoders es variado.... y en chile hay empresas que los traen  o importan ,,,

ahora todos deben estar montados de forma que registren el movimiento sea lineal o giratorio 
en los motores por lo general van montados en la parte trasera fijados al eje asi tienes los 360° grados de giro 

y lo mas sensillo para automatizar seria usar un plc con los encoders   

saludos


----------



## josb86 (Jul 13, 2008)

¿Para lo que vas ha hacer necesitas exactamente un sensor óptico? Por que puedes utilizar un sensor PickUp magnetico, que son mas baratos que un encoder, generalmente los encoder los utilizas cuando son velocidades pequeñas y muy exactas o para medir movimiento angular, pero por lo que veo tu vas a medir velocidad en el eje de un carro ¿no?. A otra cosa, estos son mas fáciles de encontrar por que hay motos que tienen velocímetro digitales y el sensor en un PickUp.


----------

